# Mappage de port...



## thoubo (17 Juin 2004)

Salut 
Je viens de voir comment on mappe un port sous Windows XP.

Ouvrez les connexions réseaux choisissez  votre Connexion Internet. Sélectionnez les propriétés de votre Connexion (Clic droit), puis  allez dans l'onglet 'Avancé', cliquez sur le bouton 'Paramètres...'. Vous aurez  alors une liste de services, nous allons simplement en ajouter un.​
Il me semble que sous osX on est obligé de passer par le Terminal pour faire ça...
Soit je me trompe et là dites moi vite comment on fait 
soit je trouve que là Windows a une longueur d'avance...
C'est quand même bien pratique de mapper un port
et ça devrait se faire naturellement, pas en ligne de commande seulement...


----------



## roro (17 Juin 2004)

heu... désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider mais pour mon info, c'est quoi un mappage de port et ça sert à quoi ?
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2004)

thoubo a dit:
			
		

> ...et ça devrait se faire naturellement, pas en ligne de commande seulement...


c'est quoi ta question ? parceque tu vas dans l'interface du modem via safari et c'est fait, j'ai peur vraiment de pas comprendre la question  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

thoubo a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Je viens de voir comment on mappe un port sous Windows XP.
> 
> Ouvrez les connexions réseaux choisissez  votre Connexion Internet. Sélectionnez les propriétés de votre Connexion (Clic droit), puis  allez dans l'onglet 'Avancé', cliquez sur le bouton 'Paramètres...'. Vous aurez  alors une liste de services, nous allons simplement en ajouter un.​
> ...



Tout est dans le fichier texte /etc/services que tu édites avec TextEdit ou BBedit Lite très facilement car le fichier est très bien documenté. Une fois fait soit tu redémarres soit tu relance le démon xinetdé. Très pratique pour activer SWAT par exemple, l'inferface web de samba.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> heu... désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider mais pour mon info, c'est quoi un mappage de port et ça sert à quoi ?
> Merci de m'éclairer



les ports définnissent comment les services réseaux fonctionnent (IP+port=192.168.45.23:80): par exemple ton serveur web sera sur le port 80, le ftp sur le port 21. Donnc avec ton IP unique tu a une pléthore de ports, plus de 60'000 je crois, qui chacun correspond a un service particulier.

 Tu peux pour une quelqconque raison les modifier (par exemple cacher ton serveur web en le placant sur le port 82 -> un navigateur le cherchera automatiquement sur le port 80, car standard, pour l'atteindre il faudra savoir ca et donner une addresse www.monsite.org:80). Ca te va?


----------



## maousse (17 Juin 2004)

typiquement, mapper un port, c'est rajouter une ligne à la table de routage d'un routeur pour y désigner une nouvelle règle pour un port défini.

Maintenant, je n'ai pas compris l'intérêt de la manip initiale ? ça ne m'a pas l'air d'être un mappage de port, à proprement parler. (à moins que ça soit dans le cas d'une connexion internet partagée par windows) Ça ne serait pas pour ouvrir le firewall de windows xp pour certains services ? 


Sinon, supermoquette, on ne change pas en général le port si on veut 'cacher' son serveur web. Il vaut mieux autoriser et interdire certaines ip dans httpd.conf dans ce cas, ou utiliser un virtual host. On peut changer le port par défaut d'un service (apache, serveur mail, ssh, que sais-je...) en cas de blocage par le FAI, ou parce que l'on veut faire tourner deux occurences du service, c'est plus courant.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Je savais que j'allais me faire ramasser   

Moi je l'ai juste fais pour le swat port 901, et y a fallu que je prenne un exemple à la con  :rose:


----------



## roro (17 Juin 2004)

merci maousse pour cette explication.


----------

